
Show HN: Frop.io – painless remote presentations - derwildemomo
Hi HN!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;frop.io is a simple application that allows you to present content (PDF presentations, Images, Text files, YouTube videos) on a remote screen without installing any software. It&#x27;s completely based on web standards (Websockets, JS) and runs in most modern browsers.<p>Simply start a session by calling frop.io&#x2F;[yoursessionname]<p>I built frop.io to be able to use a RaspberryPi as a presentation endpoint but wasn&#x27;t happy with the existing solutions. This is what I came up with.<p>The next steps are adding more supported media types and clients for FireTV and Apple TV. Mobile supported is currently very limited, but basic PDF&#x2F;Image sharing is possible using iPhones and Androids.<p>Consider frop.io an early preview of what&#x27;s to come, but I was eager to share this side project and I&#x27;m looking forward to your opinions and comments.<p>Thanks!
======
operon
Amazing. Works very well on Chrome but Safari (10.0.3) can't do the transition
of slides in the demo.

It would be nice to have custom URLs (like
mycompany.com/presentations/presentation1) and the ability to invite, have
private/secure presentations, calendar integration, automated alerts, ability
to register meeting notes, pointer sharing and integrated audio conference
(maybe using webrtc?).

Screen sharing is somewhat inconvenient for a remote presentation but this can
be pure gold. Congrats.

~~~
derwildemomo
Hi, thanks for trying frop.io and the great feedback!

I'm a bit reluctant into integrating anything that would require WebRTC
(screensharing, video, audio) since I feel there a far superior products out
there (like appear.in, TeamViewer or Skype).

Regarding private/secure presentations, End-to-End Encryption is in the making
and you can already use any URL you want for the session.. like
frop.io/operon.

------
No_CQRT
Really cool, tested and shared. good job

